# how do Czechs write?



## djwebb1969

There are words like řekněte and čtěte with multiple diacritics. Do Czech people always put them in? It seems laborious to do so - it could possibly make writing disfluent and slow - or do people often leave them off (a bit like the Russian "yo" is often spelt without the two dots) and allow the reader to decide where the diacritics go?


----------



## Spikaly

When Czechs write with hand they virtually always write diacritics, I almost can't imagine writting without diacritics in this situation.

When Czechs write on keyboard, it depends, but in most cases they use diacritics. When they write SMS they usually don't use diacritics, even if it's available. When they have computer on the table, they mostly use diacritics, when they write on tablets, iphones etc. they mostly don't use diacritics. Of course, we are talking about writting of some total unimportant stuff, like Facebook comments etc., when Czechs write anything at least a bit serious, they invariably use diacritics.


----------



## djwebb1969

Thank you, I see.


----------



## bibax

IMO handwriting is generally on decline. I am used to the Czech keyboard. I write nearly always with diacritics.


----------



## Spikaly

IMO handwriting in not on decline. The handwritting is used totally in the same extent in last 10 years at least.


----------



## djwebb1969

Well, i find it very awkward to write English now - as my hands aren't used to it anymore.


----------



## Spikaly

I am sitting in a room, in a office, where there are many papers on the table with texts written with hand. Believe it or not.


----------



## atcheque

Dobrý den,

Our forums are in connexion to our on-line dictionary.
This discussion is more for our Culture Café forum but that forum is only for senior members (not yet Spikaly).

This thread will move there soon.

S pozdravem,
atcheque, moderátor


----------

